# Problème Parallels Desktop 17



## Nicolas Perrier (27 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour,
Comme décrit sur un autre thread, je viens de migrer de High Sierra vers Mojave, sur un Macpro 5.1
J'ai eu beaucoup de mal à relancer Parallels Desktop (version17), et il a fallu que je restaure Mojave au démarrage pour y arriver. Bref maintenant ça refonctionne, avec Windows 10 installé (fourni avec Parallels).
J'ai toutefois un problème : Une petite appli de conversion de fichiers .csv vers.xml (développée par un ami) fonctionnait parfaitement avec ma config High Sierra. Mais avec Parallels et Windows sous Mojave, l'appli ne fonctionne plus. La fenêtre de l'appli s'ouvre une demi seconde, et se referme immédiatement. J'utilise pourtant exactement le même dossier et le même fichier .exe  J'ai tenté sous Windows de déboguer l'appli, sans succès.
Cette petite appli est cruciale pour mon travail. QQ aurait une idée pour pouvoir l'utiliser à nouveau, sans avoir à redémarrer sous High Sierra ?


----------



## maxou56 (27 Novembre 2021)

Nicolas Perrier a dit:


> J'ai toutefois un problème : Une petite appli de conversion de fichiers .csv vers.xml (développée par un ami) fonctionnait parfaitement avec ma config High Sierra. Mais avec Parallels et Windows sous Mojave


Bonjour,
L'appli fonctionne sur windows (dans la VM), donc elle n'a pas de rapport avec macOS (High Sierra, Mojave ou autre)
Une VM c'est comme une machine physique supplémentaire. Si ça ne fonctionne plus, c'est dans Windows, ou dans les réglages Parallels qu'il faut regarder (tu était déjà en version 17? Si non il faut réinstaller les pilotes parallels sur windows)


----------



## Nicolas Perrier (27 Novembre 2021)

Oui je n'ai qu'une licence Parallels 17, donc c'est la même version de VM. Est-ce possible que Parallels ait modifié la version de Windows lors de la restauration sous Mojave ? Je vois toujours Windows 10



maxou56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> L'appli fonctionne sur windows (dans la VM), donc elle n'a pas de rapport avec macOS (High Sierra, Mojave ou autre)
> Une VM c'est comme une machine physique supplémentaire. Si ça ne fonctionne plus, c'est dans Windows, ou dans les réglages Parallels qu'il faut regarder (tu était déjà en version 17? Si non il faut réinstaller les pilotes parallels sur windows)


Je ne comprends pas "Réinstaller les pilotes Parallels sur Windows"...


----------

